# Solved: Far Cry 2 Problem - INSTANT crash to desktop



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

My Far Cry 2 is kinda stubborn, it happened like 2 times, I will explain everything:

I went to the limits of the north because I needed to do a mission of destroying some kind-of cargo truck, mission from the weapon dealer from Mike's Bar, then I wanted to go back to Mike's Bar, but first I was going to Gaza.

Guess what? It INSTANTLY crashed when I reached Gaza (the town in the middle of the playing area, the in-cease-of-fire town). For unknown reasons, it just closed, like if I would do Alt + F4 or Go to Task Manager and end Far Cry 2's process.

I don't know what is happening, but I guess it's because I needed to format my PC like 10 days ago or 2 weeks, I don't know really, and I backed up all my saves of FC2, so I could continue my process.

MY PC SPECS:
aTI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Core 2 Duo Processor
And some more non-important stuff

Additional Information:
LATEST Patch
It NEVER happened before
OS is Windows XP Professional with Service Pack 3


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a similar specced PC with a Radeon 4850, Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz, 2GB RAM but I have Vista Ultimate 32 bit. No problems playing game, including visiting main town.
Maybe its a corrupt file, have you checked the Event Log (eventvwr.msc)?


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Uh, how? I don't know how to tweak around in FC2's console, or do I need to acess some folder/file by the Windows Explorer (NOT Internet Explorer)?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check the Windows Event Viewer to see if it has recorded the crash and possibly why otherwise it could be a new bug you found. See if you can contact Ubisoft Tech support for more help...


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

I've just re-installed FC2 but now I need to do my quest all over again, corrupt save files...
Well, whatever, it's fun to start again FC2.


----------

